# Is canned chicken ok?



## Stella'sMama (Dec 3, 2018)

So tonight I was eating some canned chicken and I was wondering if it would be alright to give to my hedgehog. It does have some it has some seasoning but I was still wondering if it would be ok


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Any seasoning at all can be harmful. Also, hedgehogs shouldn’t be given cooked meat (I’m assuming it’s cooked as you were eating it lol.) 🙂


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

We feed our little one baked or boiled chicken at bonding time every night, but we do not put any salt or spices on it. The salt on the canned chicken would be my concern. Raw chicken would be asking for problems. One of the leading causes of food poisoning in people.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! Hedgehogs absolutely should be given cooked chicken, but the added sodium and phosphates wouldn’t be a good idea!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

The issue isnt that it's cooked; it's the added seasonings - the salt in particular isnt good for them. If you were to cook some chicken at home, without the seasonings, you can absolutely offer it your hedgehog - most of them love it! Other options would be wet cat food, Applaws is my usual go-to, as it's just shredded meat (or fish) with a small bit of rice in broth - perfectly safe for hogs!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Shaymin_Lover said:


> hedgehogs shouldn't be given cooked meat (I'm assuming it's cooked as you were eating it lol.) &#128578;


Where have you got this information from ?? I'm just curious because its not correct. 
Hedgehogs most certainly can have plain cooked meats as treats. Most common meat people use is chicken, but holly has had duck, chicken and lamb. She gets one of these meats with a bit cooked veg once a week.
They can have the raw meats desinged for dogs too.


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry about that lol. I have a lot of pets, I don’t give my hedgehog any meat so I haven’t really done any research into it. Some animals should eat raw meat, while some shouldn’t. Just a careless mistake on my part lol.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Your still learning I didnt know you could give them cooked meat for the first like 1 and half months and I did a load of reasearch.
Now you know for the future.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

I tried giving ours some turkey at thanksgiving and she turned her nose up at it. she says it's chicken or else she aint eating it .


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

belties said:


> I tried giving ours some turkey at thanksgiving and she turned her nose up at it. she says it's chicken or else she aint eating it .


Haha what's her name? Christina Hedguilera? Sounds a lot like my girl!!!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

My boy will gobble up anything that's meat, but veggies and fruits aren't his favorite 😂 he only eats apples, further its only meat and mealworms.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly eats everything I give her😂
Duck is her favourite meat but she really likes chicken, turkey and lamb as well and its between sweet potato and sweetcorn to her favourite veg, although she likes carrots and brussel sprouts a fair bit. She prefers cooked apples over just a bit of apple and she really likes watermelon and pear. All veg and meat is plain cooked. Her favourite insect is dubia roaches although she likes calciworms, locust and crickets a lot. Actually she doesnt really like mealworms, I tried her on them she didnt really like them.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

She has a nice appetite 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Brooke Lancelot said:


> She has a nice appetite &#128514;


Lol I know shes the only hedgehog I know that actually loves a lot of veg. Most dont really like or like certain ones (sweetcorn is the most liked)


----------

